# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  La ligue season 1 est là ...

## Korbeil

ALORS LEVEZ VOUS CANARDS !

*www.appelauxarmes.fr*

_
Résumé des épisodes précédents récupéré par Purecontact :_
*Résumé de la ligue :* 

Semaine 1 : 18 octobre - 25 octobre
Piken Square - SFR

Semaine 2 : 25 octobre - 1 novembre
Jade Sea - Baruch Bay

Semaine 3 : 1 novembre - 8 novembre
Kodash - Riverside

Semaine 4 : 8 novembre - 15 novembre
Elona Reach - Augury Rock

Semaine 5 : 15 novembre - 22 novembre
Baruch Bay - Elona Reach

Semaine 6 : 22 novembre - 29 novembre
Piken Square - Augury Rock

----------


## Ptit gras

Bastonnnnnnnnnn  ::happy2::

----------


## Tygra

En formation, Canards ! 
Ou alors : En formation Canard !

----------


## Tynril

Vous êtes des tarés ! C'est génial ! ::wub::

----------


## Ptit gras

On a surtout besoin de vous pour 7 semaines, après c'est le retour du clivage  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Allez, pour la durée de la Ligue, on va faire des efforts, et apporter notre soutien à nos camarades déficients, qui suivent les flèches bleus comme les ânes suivent les carottes.

Pour Vizunah !!!!!

----------


## Arkane Derian

C'est malin, maintenant j'ai envie de taper des marins. Je vais aller au port à côté de chez moi.

----------


## Tygra

> Allez, pour la durée de la Ligue, on va faire des efforts, et apporter notre soutien à nos camarades déficients, qui suivent les flèches bleus comme les ânes suivent les carottes.
> 
> Pour Vizunah !!!!!


 :Emo: 

Viendez en off-peak ! Tuez des dolyaks ou escortez-les si vous êtes un ami des bêtes ! Cassez du canon et de l'huile ! Choppez les ruines ! Suivez le commander de la map même s'il est mauvais ! Scoutez ! 

Plein de guides intéressants et de bon conseils sur cette page, et comme d'habitude, si vous avez des questions, *vos canards spé RvR* (et leech de mission de guilde pour l'élevé) *sont là pour vous !*

----------


## Korbeil

(et offrez moi vos armes de sièges !)

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Ce titre de topic tout moisi...  ::ninja:: 

Sinon oue on est prêt à suivre l'icône bleu chez les canards!

----------


## Vroum

N'oubliez pas non plus la fournée de succès RvR qui va débarquer.

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour Vizunah !!!!!


Troma a utilisé deux de tes guides, en bas, comme liens pour l'optimisation des builds et tout. C'est du beau boulot faut dire !

----------


## Ragiel

La force canard en ordre de marche !

----------


## Maximelene

> Troma a utilisé deux de tes guides, en bas, comme liens pour l'optimisation des builds et tout. C'est du beau boulot faut dire !


J'avais pas vu !  ::o: 

Cool ! \o/

----------


## Sunlight

A nous de montrer ce qu'est Vizunah !

----------


## tibere

On compte pas vos heures, hein !!!
Faites pas les choses à moitié sur vizu..!! très fière d'appartenir à un serveur ayant une motivation aussi..heu.. inflammé !!

----------


## Lee Tchii

Halloween ou McM ?
Le choix est dur ...
Faites-les choses bien : envoyez-moi chez l'ennemi  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Halloween ou McM ?
> Le choix est dur ...


Halloween jusqu'à vendredi soir, et à partir de là, McM en prime.

----------


## Korbeil

Tu risques de pleurer sur les files pour le prime :x

----------


## Ptit gras

> en prime


C'est mignon quand c'est innocent  ::trollface:: 
A priori en prime y'aura le retour de 2 à 5h de file. C'était déjà 2h hier soir juste après le lancement du cta de Troma.

----------


## Maximelene

"En prime", ça veut dire "en plus", en français. Vous savez, la langue qu'on parle par défaut sur ce forum.

----------


## Ptit gras

Désolé on a toujours un peu de mal à communiquer avec les PvEboys 

:relancede10:

----------


## Korbeil

> Désolé on a toujours un peu de mal à communiquer avec les PvEboys 
> 
> :relancede10:


Trop gros, passera pas !

----------


## Tygra

Si vous avez des talents cachés de bilinguisme et que vous êtes prêts à aider votre serveur, viendez par ici : http://forum.grandcross.fr/index.php?topic=1864.0

On a besoin de toutes vos aptitudes  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Mince, je vous aiderais bien, mais j'ai pas accès (mon nom d'utilisateur sur le site GC c'est Tynril, ou Frann, je sais plus).  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

Idem (sauf que moi je suis pas Tynril, je suis Maximelene  ::ninja::  ).

Je ferais une demande dans les règles ce soir.

----------


## Tynril

Ah, il y a des règles.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Tu es bien sous le nom de Tynril, mais je ne peux rien pour toi pour le moment - il faut que tu indiques la guilde à laquelle tu appartiens et que tu rentres la clé. Il va falloir que Popo te la donne je pense pas avoir le droit  :;): 

Edit : Max je peux te filer les droits, ça devrait être bon sous peu

----------


## Korbeil

moi je voudrais bien ... mais j'ai pas le droit  ::'(:

----------


## Tynril

J'ai choisi ma guilde, la clé était déjà là (je sais pas si c'est la dernière par contre mais c'est bien Zepo qui me l'avait filée  ::P: ).

Merci Tygra ! Tu es d'une grande aide, contrairement à Panda__.

----------


## Tygra

Done !  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

La défaite n'est pas une option.

C'est une obligation  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Tynril

Merci Tygra !

----------


## purEcontact

Par contre, tout les mecs avec le même avatar, c'est quand même bien lourd quand t'essai de suivre une conversation sur le forum...

----------


## Ptit gras

Bonjour.

----------


## Korbeil

Qui es-tu ?

----------


## JPKoffe

Est ce que c'est la ligue des gentlemen extraordinaires?

----------


## Tygra

> Par contre, tout les mecs avec le même avatar, c'est quand même bien lourd quand t'essai de suivre une conversation sur le forum...


 ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Moi ça me fait limite plaisir de voir Pure revenir troller. Enfin... Tant que ça me fait pas péter un câbler  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Sinon, j'en appelle aux Canards nocturnes. J'en croise régulièrement (souvent les mêmes), y a sûrement moyen de s'organiser des trucs et de faire quelques ninjas comme à la bonne époque.

----------


## Shoran

Ex membre de la garde de nuit, je reprend du service. (Pour le fofo GC j'ai rentré la clef et ma guilde si quelqu'un peut passer pour les droits)

----------


## Tygra

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

> Moi ça me fait limite plaisir de voir Pure revenir troller.


J'hésite limite à la mettre en signature.
C'est tellement beau !  :Emo: 

Ah, et j'en profites pour préciser que je te troll sur d'autres topac :




> On s'en bat les rouleaux de la *réputation de la guilde*.
> J'ai l'impression d'entendre parler Zepolak avec les "Insert Coinz" sur GW2.


 ::trollface::

----------


## PsykoShima

Un petit reddit lancé par Troma pour les non-anglophobes et qui traite du lancement de la nouvelle ligue WvW.
Les SFR sont entrain de le downvote pour pas qu'il soit en première page où sont les canards ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Ralala Pure, tss tss...

J'ai répondu là-bas du coup  ::): 

Mais on s'en branle pas parce que ça ramène des joueurs, permet des associations de guildes (où parfois les joueurs restent chez toi) et du coup, maintient la vie du truc. Si CPC était considérés comme des plows inutiles, ce serait juste pas la même.

Alors que c'est fou, les gens "qui savent" nous considèrent comme un des liants du serveur. Ça motive.

----------


## olih

On a fait un donjon en pickup il n'y a pas longtemps (4cpc, 1 pickup), on a eu un mec d'un serveur fr qui connaissait cpc (il a reconnu la guilde le bougre) et qui n'a même pas eu peur de nous  :Emo: 
Tout se perd  ::sad:: .

A part ça, je suis toujours en phase construction de cata de guilde (guilde perso) pour l'effort de guerre, mais le cooldown pour les récup en rvr, c'est quand même bien chiant.

----------


## Zepolak

Oui dans le genre relou, ça se pose bien là :x

----------


## Tygra

Ça commence *demain soir* !

J'espère que vous avez les palmipattes affutées ! Pour ne pas se faire surprendre au reset, il sera joué comme si c'était SFR en face.

Pour plus d'infos, regardez le message de guilde (j'espère qu'il est à jour) contactez vos canards spé WvW : Popo, Ptit Gras, Lanilor, ou moi-même.
Et toujours www.appelauxarmes.fr

----------


## Maderone

> Un petit reddit lancé par Troma pour les non-anglophobes et qui traite du lancement de la nouvelle ligue WvW.
> Les SFR sont entrain de le downvote pour pas qu'il soit en première page où sont les canards ?


Pourquoi ils downvotent ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Pourquoi ils downvotent ?


Ben parce que ça leur plaît pas.

----------


## PsykoShima

> Pourquoi ils downvotent ?


Boah c'était le petit duel de com' de l'après-midi.
Les VS ont upvote Troma et les SFR ont downvote.
Une petite escarmouche de com' dans la bonne humeur pour annoncer la couleur et tâter un peu la motivation des partis en présence.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

Ah si c'est ça, c'est marrant ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, enfin c'est pas vraiment ça, hein. Le ratio upvotes/downvotes joue pas mal sur la visibilité du truc, et sur la vision que les gens en ont. Et tout comme nous on l'upvote pour la soutenir, les autres font le contraire.

Downvoter une annonce, c'est chercher à la saboter, c'est tout.

----------


## PsykoShima

Certes mais en "sabotant" une annonce, elle peut aussi en devenir plus visible car les haters en parlent aussi finalement.
Puis le but premier de Troma je pense que c'était de rendre son site www.appelauxarmes.fr un peu plus visible, pas forcément le reddit.

Au final ça a plutot bien fonctionné :




> [17|Oct 09:30] Troma: quelque chiffres: il a été lu 5000 fois par quasi 4000 visiteurs uniques, et posté en une de pas mal de site de guildes, et posté sur des forums russes et usa

----------


## Maximelene

On est d'accord, mais Maderone voulait une explication concernant les downvotes. Elle est simple : sabotage. Dès que quelque chose ne plaît pas sur Reddit, c'est downvoté (même si ça n'est pas le principe de base de ce système).

Après, oui, c'est à double tranchant.

----------


## Troma

Yep Maximelene, il a commencé a être downvote quand il a été link sur le site des russes  ::): 

reddit a apporté 500 visiteurs atm. Tout le reste ce sont les sites, forums, jv.com/jeuxonline/ici, et le bouche à oreille. Je ne fais pas de course aux stats bien sur  (GC n'a pas de but lucratif et 0 pub) mais ça me passionne et allier la créa de site et GC c'était une expérience très intéressante !

----------


## Maximelene

J'imagine.  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Si je passe mes soirées RvR à faire des petits sacs, ça va tirer la gueule, non ?

(ceci est une vrai question, avec un fond de troll certes, mais une question tout de même  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Tygra

C'est quoi que t'appelles petits sacs ? 
Tout mec achevé pendant qu'on a le buff des ruines rapporte un point. Tout gambadage dans les plaines permet potentiellement de scout des mouvements ennemis. 

Donc non, je pense que personne tirera la gueule ...

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est quoi que t'appelles petits sacs ?


 ::o: 

Sérieusement ?
Tu sais pas ce que veut dire "faire des petits sacs" ?

Monsieur, je vous prierai de laisser place à un canard.  :tired: .

----------


## Vaaahn

> (ceci est une vrai question, avec un fond de troll certes, mais une question tout de même  )


Pure qui explique en sous titre ce qu'il dit, c'est comme quelqu'un explique une blague, c'est fade et ça ne fait pas rire  ::cry::

----------


## purEcontact

Bah je suis obligé de mettre des sous-titres, sinon on va me report et je vais me prendre un avertissement  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Zepolak

Si c'est le 1v1 qui t'eclate, alors c'est clair que les développeurs ont fait un effort pour que ça aide le serveur bien plus qu'avant. Chaque stomp rapportant un point si on a les ruines sur au moins une des cartes.

Après c'est clair qu'il faut que tu fasses gaffe à tes miches  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian



----------


## Tygra

*Suivez Popo sur map verte ce soir à 20h pour le reset !*

----------


## Maximelene

En bordeaux (la couleur) et blanc.

----------


## purEcontact

Ou n'importe quel rouge qui tire sur le violet avec un truc qui ressemble vaguement à du blanc.
Parce que bon 11 po pour un dresscode, ça pique un peu.

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, je parle de tons, pas de noms de teintures.

Sinon :
- teinture brique pour le rouge,
- teinture hirondelle pour le blanc.

----------


## purEcontact

> Oui, je parle de tons, pas de noms de teintures.
> 
> Sinon :
> - teinture brique pour le rouge,
> - teinture hirondelle pour le blanc.


Teinture tourterelle pour le blanc, hirondelle n'existe pas.
(Sachant que tu as le jeu en anglais et que tu pars de fog, on t'en voudra pas pour la traduction  ::P: ).

----------


## Maximelene

T'as raison en fait, je me suis trompé.

Putain, m'en reste 2 à caser là.

----------


## Korbeil

bon et ce screen ?§

----------


## Shoran

Teinture mithril 60 Pa donne un blanc pas mal du tout, sinon tourterelle moins blanc mais seulement 5Pa
et la teinture bordeau coute 47 Pa

----------


## Maximelene

Liste des matchups de la saison 1 pour nous :

18/10 - 25/10 : *Piken Square, Seafarer’s Rest*
25/10 - 01/11 : Jade Sea, Baruch Bay
01/11 - 08/11 : Kodash, Riverside
08/11 - 15/11 : Augury Rock, Elona Reach
15/11 - 22/11 : Elona Reach, Baruch Bay
22/11 - 29/11 : Augury Rock, Piken Square
29/11 - 05/12 : *Piken Square, Seafarer’s Rest*

Liste complète

----------


## purEcontact

Pour le succès "prendre 50 niveaux", je vous conseil de jouer "normalement" mais de conserver la moindre goutte d'EXP McM et de la relier à un personnage créé pour l'occasion.

J'avais un perso niveau 24 avec lequel je n'ai jamais fait de McM, je lui ai filé un "doigt" d'exp McM et il est passé directement niveau 4.
Du coup, j'ai choppé 3 niveau alors qu'avec mon personnage principal, j'en aurais eu que la moitié d'un.

----------


## Drlecteur

::o:  Je pensais qu'il fallait le même nombre de point pour passer du 1 - 2 que pour le 49 - 50

C'est nul de devoir prendre 50 niveau alors... plus facile pour ceux qui ont jamais fait de mcm quoi  ::(:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je vais recharger les batteries après 10h de fight. Quand je déco, Fort Canard (Baie map SFR) est toujours debout (T3 et TP) malgré de nombreuses incursions de SFR. Les défenses ont pris cher par contre.

Plus généralement, excellent reset de notre part, ça fait plaisir de voir notre serveur en ordre de bataille. A 5h du mat' y avait encore 200 personnes sur le TS. Il faut absolument que ça continue toute la semaine. Le moindre relâchement se paiera cash sur ce match-up.

----------


## Shoran

Vers 3h du mat on avais encore de la file d'attente  ::wub:: 
Petite pause aussi pour moi et je reviens dans la matinée.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Tiens, avant d'aller au lit, pour ceux qui se pose la question de savoir s'ils peuvent atteindre les 15 succès nécessaires au coffre de la saison 1, voici où j'en suis après 10h de jeu. Prenez en compte plusieurs choses par rapport à ces chiffres :

- La première partie de la soirée, on a surtout défendue la baie SFR et j'ai passé du temps à scout sur Bleuval.

- On a eu un gros creux dans la nuit au moment où les marins sont passés en multimap et nous ont reboot un bon paquet de fois vu qu'ils se concentraient sur leur home map.

- Je n'ai pas cherché à augmenter mes succès, j'ai simplement suivi le lead

- Je n'ai mis que les succès où j'ai avancé, le reste est à zéro

----------


## Tygra

> Je pensais qu'il fallait le même nombre de point pour passer du 1 - 2 que pour le 49 - 50
> 
> C'est nul de devoir prendre 50 niveau alors... plus facile pour ceux qui ont jamais fait de mcm quoi


La quantité d'xpm nécessaire entre le 9 et le 10 est la même qu'entre le 99 et le 100.
C'est 5000 points, basta (seuls les 5 premiers niveaux sont un peu plus courts, si je ne dis pas de connerie).

edit wiki : 



> Rank ////	WXP required for next rank
> 1 ////	1000
> 2 ////	1000
> 3 ////	1000
> 4 ////	2000
> 5+ ////	5000

----------


## purEcontact

> Je pensais qu'il fallait le même nombre de point pour passer du 1 - 2 que pour le 49 - 50





> La quantité d'xpm nécessaire entre le 9 et le 10 est la même qu'entre le 99 et le 100.
> C'est 5000 points, basta (seuls les 5 premiers niveaux sont un peu plus courts, si je ne dis pas de connerie).


Ouais, en gros, c'est ce qu'il dit.

----------


## Tygra

> Ouais, en gros, c'est ce qu'il dit.


Certes, mais je confirme, parce qu'il me semblait que tu l'avais confusé !  :;):

----------


## Drlecteur

> Certes, mais je confirme, parce qu'il me semblait que tu l'avais confusé !


 Toutafé !
Merci de la précision !

----------


## Maximelene

Zepo voulait des screens des Vizuniens qui tapent dans le cul des SFR et des Piken pendant qu'ils se battent entre eux ?

En voilà un, du point de vue des Piken :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Faudrait rennomer ce topic, puisque la ligue a début en beauté pour Vizunah.

D'ailleurs, une personne a réalisée des infographies pour chaque matchup européen (pour le moment, les us y auront droit demain)

Gold
Piken Square - Vizunah Square - Seafarer's Rest 
Jade Sea - Elona Reach - Riverside 
Kodash - Augury Rock - Baruch Bay 
Silver
Gandara - Desolation - Abbandons Mouth 
Miller's Sound - Gunnar's Hold - Aurora Glade 
Underworld - Far Shiverpeaks - Fort Ranik 
Bronze
Ring of Fire - Drakkar Lake - Dzagonur 
Arborstone - Ruins of Surmia - Blacktide 
Vabbi - Whiteside Ridge - Fissure of Woe

Album complet : http://imgur.com/a/pnUoS#0

Sources : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post3095323 & http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c..._1_in_numbers/


Je vous conseille fortement de regarder celle qui nous intéresse le plus, c'est : édifiant.
La seule remarque est : On a pas assez tag de trucs CPC pour être dessus.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Ce tic vous est offert par l'équipe de nuit :

----------


## Maximelene

On est à 640 là.  ::P:

----------


## Arkane Derian

MdJ qui tic à 5, y a pas a dire, le bôjeu, c'est efficace :



Bon troll mis à part, on en a chié sur HM puisqu'on a perdu garni et on n'avait même, à un moment donné, plus rien du tout chez nous. Reste qu'ils n'ont pas réussi à nous descendre à moins de 180 de tic. Par contre, après 4h du mat', c'est open bar chez nos adversaires. On va voir comment se poursuit le match up (peut-être des opés chez eux en début de semaine). Mais si ça continue comme ça, ce sera vraiment dommage parce que ça n'a aucun intérêt.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

On est monté a 600 au tick  ::):

----------


## olih

Et bien je félicite fortement.
Parce que mine de rien, hier soir, c'était déjà bien tendu.

Du coup, on ne va pas me faire croire que les vacances jouent tant que ça vu la branlée que se prend mdj en fin de nuit.
Où alors, tous les cinglés sont chez nous  :tired: .

----------


## Ptit gras

> tous les cinglés sont chez nous

----------


## Zepolak

> Je vous conseille fortement de regarder celle qui nous intéresse le plus, c'est : édifiant.
> La seule remarque est : On a pas assez tag de trucs CPC pour être dessus.


Édifiant en effet !
Pour la compét amicale de tagguer des trucs, bah, tous les canardeurs peuvent revendiquer, mais il faut faire attention à ne pas le faire si y a déjà une structure qui l'est (vérifiable sur http://gw2wvw.org) et surtout qu'on soit en train de lancer des buffs. 
Est-ce que ça vaut le coup cette semaine ? Ça se discute très fortement ce me semble.

----------


## Maximelene

Map Baruch, 9h ce matin. Le lead a une déco, continue de leader via TS, mais a besoin d'un tag pour que les gens puissent se regrouper. Personne ne se dévouant, j'allume le mien.

Vous la sentez venir l'histoire foireuse, hein ? La box d'Olih aussi, elle l'a déco pour éviter les ennuis.

10 minutes après, Baruch attaque la garnison que l'on avait capturée plus tôt. J'ai emmené le bus de défense, dispersé, dans le dos du bus ennemi plutôt que de lui permettre de se grouper derrière la porte pour faire un impact propre. Dans leur naïveté, les gens m'ont suivis.

On m'a donné des responsabilités pour une dizaine de minutes, j'ai reset garni.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Pendant ce temps, HM, pas de lead, j'allume mon tag, histoire de regrouper un peu de gens pour wipe les petits groupes de MDJ et BB qui popent sur la map, en attendant un vrai lead.
Les MDJ se font de plus en plus nombreux, jusqu'à nous dépasser largement en nombre...
On demande un vrai lead, manque de pot, y'a de la queue sur la map (WTF).

J'ai perdu qu'une tour T2, Bruyarouge, après avoir bloquer 7/8 sapeblokus.
C'est une attaque avec une dizaine de golems qui a eu raison de la tour, pendant qu'on s'occupait des BB...

----------


## Zepolak

> On m'a donné des responsabilités pour une dizaine de minutes, j'ai reset garni.


Personne ne te reprochera rien dans une telle situation, sauf si tu te la ramène en mode "je suis le commandant de la map, suivez-moi !"

La grande majorité des gens sait très bien changer son comportement entre un lead débutant (on lui donnera notamment des conseils) et un lead confirmé (celui là aura droit à des reproches s'il fait n'imp).

Y a qu'un seul truc qui est sacré au niveau des prises de décision : le tiers-map (les positions qui sont naturellement posées dans notre tiers de la carte) est à défendre à tout prix. Le reste est du bonus.

----------


## Maximelene

> Personne ne te reprochera rien dans une telle situation, sauf si tu te la ramène en mode "je suis le commandant de la map, suivez-moi !"


Personne ne me l'a reproché non plus (enfin, si, un petit peu, mais faut avouer que j'avais fait une connerie, c'était compréhensible quoi). Et du coup un autre lead, un vrai, a pris le relai.  :;): 

Enfin si, Bartinoob il m'a insulté. Plusieurs fois.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

En même temps, de ce que m'a dit olih ( ::ninja:: ), personne n'a voulu prendre la place du lead.

Du coup, si on perd des forts, c'est pas la faute de Maximelene, mais des RvR boy qui sont pas foutu d'être là quand on a besoin d'eux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ben clairement, si j'ai mis mon tag, c'est parce que personne d'autre ne voulait le faire (alors que c'était juste pour avoir un point de ralliement).

J'ai quand même senti un vent de panique quand le mec a dit sur TS "c'est bon, y'a un tag", suivi de mon nom.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Surtout sur le mumble chez nous  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Drlecteur

Petit retour sur la soirée d'hier HM [ 1h - 3h du mat, peut être ?]: Une catastrophe.

Je place le contexte:
Je me co au moment ou le lead [gory gory] se fait deco, sur une action Baie MDJ. On est en triple bus sur la baie, les MDJ antitag pendant que les BB tente de tag, nous on arpente les murs en tombant les MDJ. Le but n’était pas de tag la baie mais de la reset pour la choper plus tard.

Donc, un lead reprend, et c'est Hakuna [je sais plus son pseudo exact]: On ne peux plus lancer un seul sort, on arpente les murs sans rien faire en fait, dans une marée rougeâtre.
Ça commence a parler sur le ts "que les PU ils suivent pas la, putain mais suivez le lead...". Un sympathique personnage Atchoum truc commence même à rager dur en /map qu'on est useless, trop con, bref l'ambiance est a l'insulte.

La baie se fait reset par les BB, on file garni et Gory Gory reprend le lead. Et la c'est surréaliste: le lead soit épuisé soit bourré, je sais pas, qui répète 5 fois les même trucs, nous envoie nous wipe une bonne dizaine de fois au même endroit, contre le même bus.

On repack garni [on est déjà deux fois moindre par apport au moment ou je me suis co, mais la map est toujours full] et la Walljack[arte] commence a spammer le ts:
-Bon je pose de la bouffe la, les mecs la, les gars. Et c'est de la bouffe offert par arte, hein les gars les gars.
Le lead bouge pour repack ailleurs
-Non mais gory vazy la j'ai posé de la bouffe la, c'est offert par Arte la les gars[X5]
Il use le balai magique
-Hé tavu gory suis en mode harrypotter et y'a la bouffe de arte la [X10]
On entendait même plus le lead qui essayai de faire comprendre a deux débutants qu'ils devaient prendre du supply

Et la, une mesmer se fait entendre: elle est dans baie, elle peux faire un TP.
On se rue dessus, au moment où la tête de bus arrive [je suis a l’arrière, j'entends juste le ts donc] le bus adverse est sur la porte dite, poursuivant l’humble mesmer. J'entends juste la mesmer soudain:
-c'est bon vous etes entrés ?
-Heu non tu fais ou le tp ?
-Putain vous êtes sérieux les mecs j'ai fais le tp dans vos pieds la, serieux quoi, comment vous avez pu le rater...
On se fait wipe.

Enfin, dernier événement notable de la soirée:
Le bus est toujours face a nous, plus gros, plus organisé que le notre.
Un mec [pas un PU] va voir sur le chan CBE s'ils peuvent faire un truc.
Il revient en disant bien clairement " bon vous inquiétez pas CBE organise une grosse opé golem la, ils sont en train de les monter ".
Je vous dit pas la levée des boucliers sur le ts.
Je sais pas si c’était voulu pour faire bouger le bus en fonction de spy mais sur le coups, ca a fait bizarre.

Je passe tout les événements de la soirée, les piques sur les joueurs qui savent pas suivre, les moments relou de walljack [et non mais les mesmer et les necro vous rejoignez mon groupe ! vais vous apprendre a jouer votre classe] mon post est assez long comme ca.
L'ambiance était juste pourrie, une attaque golem sur la garni a redonné un peu de cohésion a la map, mais c’était pas fabuleux.

Bref, faut se reposer les leads !

----------


## Ptit gras

A vrai dire les lead que tu cites c'est ceux qui n'étaient pas là la semaine dernière. C'est la tripotée de lead qui font que Vizu avait un niveau si dégueulasse cet été. Les gros lead Vizunien (dont Zepopo) sont exténués de la semaine dernière et pioncent en vue de chaque reset du vendredi 20h + la semaine 7.

C'est honteux à lire, c'est honteux à subir. Mais faut reposer les commanders sur lesquels tout le monde peut se reposer. Place aux mecs qui croient que les 35k d'avance c'est grâce à leur skill de oufzor  :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

pourtant gory il est gentil  ::'(:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Hé ben nous , pendant ce temps avec Mef sur la map MdJ, on a trollé nos compatriotes. Mais quelque chose de bien, genre troll de compétition. J'explique.

On a passé plusieurs heures a les harceler sur leur garni en passant notre temps à faire des trous dedans (sur la fin, on passait à travers juste pour les faire rager). Vers 4h du mat, ils avaient plus que garni d'ailleurs et ils étaient obligés de TP sur les autres map pour reprendre du ravitaillement. Là, sans doute un peu sur les nerfs, le lead adversaire a eu la (très) mauvaise idée de mp Mef pour la jouer cour de récré et troll de bas étage. Voyant que les MdJ reprennaient systématiquement Colline quand on était sur Escarpement (et inversement), on a pris Colline, fait semblant de se barrer tout en restant 5 bonnes minutes planqués dans la tour. Ca n'a pas loupé, le lead adverse ramène son bus, ils posent des béliers. On leur a fait un impact aux petits oignons, genre boule de bowling dans un jeu de quille. Doit encore y avoir quelques MdJ qui sont en train de voler.

Oui c'est moche, petit, sale et pas glorieux (ils étaient 2 fois moins nombreux). Mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'est marré sur le TS !

----------


## mikelion

Vous pensez qu'à partir du 1er novembre les 2 autres serveurs vont s'allier ? (Kodash [DE] -Provinces fluviales [DE] )

----------


## olih

> Vous pensez qu'à partir du 1er novembre les 2 autres serveurs vont s'allier ? (Kodash [DE] -Provinces fluviales [DE] )


Vu comment elona et riverside font du double focus sur sfr, c'est pas certain.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

J'ai l'impression que les serveurs allemands s'entendent aussi bien entre eux que les serveurs français... ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Et même dans le cas ou ils le feraient, je leur souhaite bon courage  ::P:

----------


## Shoran

On aurai ptet enfin un match qui ressemble a quelquechose... ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

Ils sont chiant à cause d'eux j'arrive pas à avoir mon titre !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Ragiel

Magnifique spécimen de joueur SFR qui est passé faire coucou sur Jol :

http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...235880&page=48

Le mec en est réduit à écrire uniquement des" .....", "^^" et "wahaaaha" tu iras loin mon gars  :;):

----------


## gnouman

J'ai eu ma clef.  :Cigare: 

Je veux mon coffre maintenant !

----------


## Zepolak

C'est pas fini cette guerre !!




> Aucune info solide.
> Par contre plus que la notion de challenge, c'est le renvoi d'ascenseur qui me semble plausible.
> BG a gagné en grande partie grâce à ZDs: ils ont fait exploser SoR en exposant Iron comme les castors qu'ils sont et donc en détruisant le coverage de SoR; ils ont rendu la vie impossible à nos asiatiques: après 3 jours sans dormir ils ont dû lâcher.
> Du coup, maintenant que la ligue est gagnée pour BG grâce à ZDs... bah on rend la pareille en venant exploser Vizu.
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est ce qui va se passer mais c'est très crédible.


http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...3#post26665625

----------


## gnouman

Le dernier MU va être un grand moment de chip's coca!!! Va y avoir de l'amour tout plein partout étalé sur la map.  ::wub:: 

Au pire si je comprend on ne peut que finir 2ème?

----------


## Tygra

On ne peut finir que 1er ex-aequo si j'ai bien suivi !  :;): 

Edit : ce ne serait bien évidemment pas satisfaisant !

----------


## Ptit gras

On va leur rouster les roustons  :tired:

----------


## Tigermilk

Il reste combien de semaines pour la S1 ? J'ai pas fini mes achievments  ::(:

----------


## Kiyo

1 semaine et un jour apparemment. (en prenant en compte que rentrer en mcm la semaine prochaine risque d'être un challenge à part entière vu qu'il va y avoir grosse mobilisation pour latter les autres)

----------


## Ptit gras

La dernière commence demain !

----------


## Tygra

Le petit Rohdann est demandé à l'accueil GC !

----------


## Troma

http://www.grandcross.fr/changez-histoire-du-rvr.html

HEYA !

----------


## Maximelene

> On ne peut finir que 1er ex-aequo si j'ai bien suivi !


Comment c'est possible de finir 1er ex-aequo si on gagne tous nos matchs ?

----------


## Troma

Image par Odrhann(CPC)

----------


## Kiyo

> Comment c'est possible de finir 1er ex-aequo si on gagne tous nos matchs ?


Il me semble que la phrase de Tygra était à prendre dans le sens "au pire, on ne peut finir que 1er ex aequo".

----------


## Zepolak

> Comment c'est possible de finir 1er ex-aequo si on gagne tous nos matchs ?


Si on finit troisième, on finit au final 1er ex-aequo (avec le risque que Anet décide de départager les serveurs à sa façon). 
Mais à mon avis, c'est innacceptable de ne serait-ce qu'envisager de prendre la deuxième place du matchup. De plus, Piken ayant tendance à faire un focus sur le plus faible, c'est soit la première, soit la troisième qui est devant nous.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je suis dégouté de ne pas pouvoir être là avant dimanche. D'après ce que lis sur GC et ce que je vois sur War Report, ça a l'air de très bien se passer. SFR se fait minutieusement marcher sur la gueule par Piken et par nous, j'adore ! Par contre vous êtes priés d'en laisser un peu aux autres !

----------


## olih

Ça a été assez tendu sur la home map en début de soirée.
Piken nous a même pris la garni  :tired: .
Bon tout est rentré dans l'ordre mais ce qui est marrant, c'est que c'est vraiment Piken qui nous aura fait le plus chier sur la hm de la soirée.

Là je sors de RvR et fort canard en est à construire le tp.
On n'est pas spécialement en avance  :tired: .
Le pire c'est que tous ceux qui savaient où placer les armes de sièges (et quoi mettre) se sont fait déco au fur et à mesure que l'heure avançait  ::cry:: .
Du coup, on a fait ça un peu comme on pouvait  :Emo: .

----------


## purEcontact

*Résumé de la ligue :* 

Semaine 1 : 18 octobre - 25 octobre
Piken Square - SFR

Semaine 2 : 25 octobre - 1 novembre
Jade Sea - Baruch Bay

Semaine 3 : 1 novembre - 8 novembre
Kodash - Riverside

Semaine 4 : 8 novembre - 15 novembre
Elona Reach - Augury Rock

Semaine 5 : 15 novembre - 22 novembre
Baruch Bay - Elona Reach

Semaine 6 : 22 novembre - 29 novembre
Piken Square - Augury Rock

----------


## olih

Insert Coinz  :Cigare:

----------


## Bartinoob

La gloire pour Insert Coinz !  ::lol:: 

Edit : gr.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Tic à 0 pour SFR un samedi soir, c'est moche. Ils ont été obligé de se mettre à 80 pour reprendre Basse Terre sur la home map et repasser en positif. Ce serveur ne serait pas farci de crétins congénitaux, on aurait presque pitié pour eux.

----------


## Lanilor

J'ai pas eu le temps de prendre un screen du tic devant les bannières de fort canard  ::'(:

----------


## Sunlight

Ouaip GG à tous d'ailleurs, sur CBE c'était la guerre !

----------


## Denrix

Je pensais que ca n'arriverait jamais : un tic à zéro c'est ne rien leur laisser, meme pas un pauvre petit camp de ravito sur leur tiers map ! Mais en même temps, c'est SFR, donc c'est normal !  :^_^: 
Gros GG à tous les gars !  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Le camping d'un raid dans le sanctuaire d'obsidienne pour empêcher les autres de faire leur succès par contre, c'est moche.

----------


## Zepolak

> Le camping d'un raid dans le sanctuaire d'obsidienne pour empêcher les autres de faire leur succès par contre, c'est moche.


Ah mon avis, c'est les gros trolls de chaque camps qui font ça  ::sad::

----------


## doudou1408

D'ailleurs je viens à peine de me remettre au jeu suite aux retours de certains amis. Je me demandais, le succès de la saison 1, il est faisable en combien de temps exactement ?
Genre si je bourre 2 jours à fond, ça passe ?

----------


## purEcontact

Je doute.

----------


## Hasunay

Deux jour 24/24 ce serai peut-être jouable mais vraiment limite.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> D'ailleurs je viens à peine de me remettre au jeu suite aux retours de certains amis. Je me demandais, le succès de la saison 1, il est faisable en combien de temps exactement ?
> Genre si je bourre 2 jours à fond, ça passe ?


Si tu t'y met dès aujourd'hui, avec 10h par jour en RVR jusqu'à vendredi soir, ça devrait passer. Mais ça va être chaud.

----------


## Bartinoob

Sauf qu'on est beaucoup moins en karmatrain cette semaine, donc ça risque d'être un peu plus dur pour les captures  ::cry::

----------


## Maderone

Je croyais que c'était la semaine à pas louper vu que c'est contre SFR ? 
Ou karmatrain =/= jouer pour la victoire ?

----------


## Kiyo

Le karma train d'après ce que j'en ai vu consiste à enchaîner les captures sans souci de les garder donc ce n'est pas l'idéal lorsque le but c'est de vraiment marquer les points. Dans ces cas la il y a plus de défense donc pour faire les succès c'est clairement pas la meilleure semaine a mon avis, bon courage en tout cas !

----------


## Bartinoob

Voilà, karmatrain c'est "on s'en fout de perdre la tour, on la recape derrière et ça fait du karma". Pas l'idéal contre sfr.

----------


## Hasunay

A noter que c'est très très chiant on tourne juste en rond comme des cons en cassant des portes.

----------


## Vroum

Bah c'est le même schéma que les bus de farm de champions, mais en RvR.
Il y a d'ailleurs de fortes chances qu'on y retrouve les même personnes.

----------


## Tygra

J'ai fait les 3/4 de mes succès en un weekend, donc je dirais que c'est faisable dans la semaine.
Vise CBE, oublie pas le buff d'anniversaire pour monter les niveaux de WXP plus rapidement ... (et au pire tu peux acheter des potions de WXP contre lauriers+badges)

----------


## Skiant

Bon j'ai une semaine pour farmer en W3 comme un goret tous les soirs pour espérer avoir mes achievements de la saison 1, donc ?  :Emo: 

Et Anet n'a toujours pas fait une API pour pouvoir voir ses persos en dehors du jeu, tant qu'on y est ?  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon j'ai une semaine pour farmer en W3 comme un goret tous les soirs pour espérer avoir mes achievements de la saison 1, donc ?


C'est la semaine "sérieuse" donc il faut aussi compter sur le fait que les files vont l'être, de sérieuse.

À noter qu'un objectif secondaire est de mettre SFR à la dernière place, donc ça va jouer sérieux jusqu'à ce que cet objectif soit réalisé, ce qui est extrêmement loin d'être le cas, d'autant plus lointain que SFR avait deux fois plus de joueurs que nous ce matin 6h (et certainement 5x fois plus que Piken) - ce qui veut aussi dire que notre victoire n'est pas sécurisée encore, et loin de l'être (une opé réussie, ça représente 30K points en 24h, MDJ l'a encore démontré la semaine dernière).

À mon avis, qui n'engage que moi, c'est peine perdu si vos objectifs sont pas déjà bien avancés. Je m'inquiète presque pour les miens en fait.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je vais dans le même sens que Zepo. Vu qu'il s'agit d'une semaine cruciale, vous aurez beaucoup de mal à trouver un commandant qui accepte de jouer autre chose que les points et même si c'était le cas, autant vous dire qu'en face il ne lâcheront pas l'affaire. Et dans le cas (peu probable) où l'on finissait par avoir 100k d'avance mercredi, Piken et SFR continueront à se foutre sur la gueule jusqu'au bout. Vous pouvez donc tirer un trait sur tous les succès de prise de structures. Si vous ajoutez le fait que les Jumping Puzzle sont souvent campés pour farmer les joueurs qui s'y aventurent, ça ne vous laisse pas beaucoup de marge de manoeuvre.

Bref, c'est à vous de voir, mais à moins de faire du 24/7 jusqu'au reset, c'est peine perdue selon moi également.



> Et Anet n'a toujours pas fait une API pour pouvoir voir ses persos en dehors du jeu, tant qu'on y est ?


Nope, rien de ce côté là pour le moment

----------


## Maderone

Voilà Zepo, je lui ai fait bouffer les pissenlits par la racine.

----------


## Hasunay

> Si vous ajoutez le fait que les Jumping Puzzle sont souvent campés pour farmer les joueurs qui s'y aventurent, ça ne vous laisse pas beaucoup de marge de manoeuvre.


A 6 heures du matin y a rarement du monde au JP mais même avec les 4 succès de JP ce sera vraiment limite, le succès des prises de fort c'est pas forcément les plus dur en campant le wvw 24/24 c'est jouable alors que les dolyaks par exemple c'est tellement long que je doute presque que ce soit faisable pour la fin de la semaine.

----------


## arakaima

Tu peux facilement faire les 50 ruines. Pour le succès d'achat, il faut acheter les potions avec les lauriers et les insignes et tu montes ton succès des 50 niveaux rvr. Et les Jp, je les ai tous fait avant le taf.

----------


## Zepolak

> Voilà Zepo, je lui ai fait bouffer les pissenlits par la racine. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8fa...90826d5188.jpg


Ah ça ça fait plaisir !

Tain je trouve ça tellement détestable les gens qui font chier pour faire chier  :tired: 

Bien fait pour sa trogne !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Nalaaris, vengeur masqué !
C'est trop opé les voleurs  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> Ah ça ça fait plaisir !
> 
> Tain je trouve ça tellement détestable les gens qui font chier pour faire chier 
> 
> Bien fait pour sa trogne !


Le plus drôle... C'est que je n'arrivais pas à le battre, donc je suis retourné changer de build pour prendre un truc anti condition. J'ai pu tenir 4 secondes de plus qu'avant et il m'a groupé. Et là on a discuté pendant une bonne demi heure. Il avait une technique qui consistait à se mettre en tonique d’élémentaire d'air et se foutre dans un coin pour croire qu'il était bugué. Résultat, tu passais en te disant que c'était un pet d'élem et par derrière il te la mettait bien profonde  :^_^: 

Il m'a dit qu'il avait bien troll des gens de ma guilde juste avant, dont un guerrier. C'était peut être toi ? ^^
Mais il est sympa sinon, juste qu'il aime tuer des gens, c'est compatible :x.




> Nalaaris, vengeur masqué !
> C'est trop opé les voleurs


Ahem... Je me suis fait OS à chaque fois que je l'ai engagé. La seule fois où j'ai pu le battre c'est parce que je l'ai grappiné du haut d'une falaise et il a perdu la moitié de sa vie. Sinon impossible...

----------


## Tigermilk

Je suis un peu dans un mode rush des succès donc, à mon avis, ceux qui vont vite pour finir cette semaine : 
- les 4 JP, faut juste trouver le bon moment
- Celui ou il faut péter les portes / murs, suffit de se grouper et qu'un mec du groupe mette un coup avec un bélier 
- Les 500 gardes à tuer, facile en suivant un bus
- Les 500 ressources à dépenser (idealement sur BP CBE comme un gros pourri)
- Les 250 marques à dépenser
- Meme les 50 niveaux MCM vont hyper vite avec un buff anniversaire (j'en ai fait 10+ hier soir)

Par contre on oublie : 
- Les dolyaks 
- Les sentinelles 
- Les camps de mercenaires (trop chiant)
Juste pas réalisable en quelques jours.

Apres il reste les prises de forts / tours / camps et ça dépends beaucoup du bus. Hier soir sur homemap ça allait pas mal, mais j'imagine que ça doit aller plus vite sur CBE en journée (mode karmatrain)

----------


## Bartinoob

> Mais il est sympa sinon, juste qu'il aime tuer des gens, c'est compatible :x


Qui se ressemble s'assemble  ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

Le match au sommet annoncé par tous entre VS et SFR est...  :tired: 

REMBOURSE!

----------


## Arkane Derian

On dirait en effet que l'opération de cette nuit a fini de convaincre SFR qu'ils pouvaient oublier une bonne fois pour toute la première place. Je suppose qu'ils vont se concentrer sur leur combat contre Piken, mais c'est pas en tickant à 35 en pleine journée qu'ils risquent de remonter. 

On va rester vigilant parce qu'on est pas à l'abri de quelques opérations nocturnes dans les jours qui suivent, mais c'est vrai qu'on n'a, pour le moment, jamais été vraiment en danger. On peut dire un gros merci à tout GC pour l'organisation et la gestion de cette semaine parce qu'il est évident que c'est en grande partie grâce à ça qu'on s'en sort si bien. Les gens à l'extérieur ne s'en rendent pas forcément compte, mais c'est vraiment un travail de tous les instants de faire garder le cap à ce "monstre" (dans tous les sens du terme) qu'est Vizunah.

----------


## Skiant

D'ailleurs si vous voulez transmettre mes féloches aux commandeurs pickup, à part un (que je ne citerai pas parce qu'il faisait néanmoins du bon boulot) qui était un peu trop "nerveux" à mon goût, le reste c'était un plaisir de jouer avec eux.

Et gros big up à celui qui a reconnu avec humilité ne pas être capable de gérer le groupe bordélique qui faisait un peu n'impe et qui a demandé-à un autre commandeur actif de prendre les choses en main, au lieu de s'énerver et d'insulter ceux qui essaient vaguement de suivre le truc.

----------


## Zepolak

> Le match au sommet annoncé par tous entre VS et SFR est... 
> 
> REMBOURSE!


Oui enfin bon, ça ne se voit peut-être pas mais y a un paquet de gens qui font de gros efforts et empiétent sur leur vie normale. C'est juste qu'on s'est déjà fait sérieusement surprendre à plus d'une reprise, à se faire rattraper au dernier moment, et qu'on est assez malin, tout le serveur, pour s'éviter cette peine.

Mais y a vraiment _plein_ de gens qui se défoncent hein.

D'autres part, on a un belle objectif secondaire : SFR dernier. Et c'est pas quelque chose de garanti, loin de là.

----------


## purEcontact

> Oui enfin bon, ça ne se voit peut-être pas mais y a un paquet de gens qui font de gros efforts et empiétent sur leur vie normale. C'est juste qu'on s'est déjà fait sérieusement surprendre à plus d'une reprise, à se faire rattraper au dernier moment, et qu'on est assez malin, tout le serveur, pour s'éviter cette peine.
> 
> Mais y a vraiment _plein_ de gens qui se défoncent hein.


Hmmmmmmmouais.

La façon dont tu présentes les choses c'est : "Le serveur est devant parce que certains joueurs sacrifient femmes et enfants sur l'autel de la victoire".
Personnellement, j'ai braqué d'arme sur personne.

----------


## Tygra

Spas parce que tu le fais pas que d'autres le font pas pure.
(il y avait pas de smiley dans ton post)

Quand je vois des raids GCK à 6h du mat pour "épauler" les maps, je me dis qu'il y a des gens qui méritent plus leur coffre que nous  :;):

----------


## Troma

Et c'était pas du luxe ! quelle matinée de folie

----------


## Vroum

> Quand je vois des raids GCK à 6h du mat pour "épauler" les maps, je me dis qu'il y a des gens qui méritent plus leur coffre que nous



Surtout ton frère qui aurait pu se lever ce matin  :tired: 
Enfin pour appuyer le message de Zepo même si le score est large, c'est loin d'être une ballade de santé : lundi à 6h c'était SFR qui nous mettait la pression et ça aurait pu tourner différemment si on avait pas réagi directement.

----------


## Hasunay

> Quand je vois des raids GCK à 6h du mat pour "épauler" les maps, je me dis qu'il y a des gens qui méritent plus leur coffre que nous


Attention terrain glissant, qui mérite le plus un éventuel "no life" qui fait des nuits blanches ou un mec/nana avec un travail, une famille mais qui prend le temps de venir jouer avant le taf le matin ? Grand débat. On a pas tous les mêmes disponibilités et je pense pas que ça fasse des joueurs moins méritant que d'autre honnêtement.

----------


## Tygra

Oui non, bien évidemment Hasunaynay.
C'est pas une histoire de "mérite" au sens "oulala srs bsns".

C'est juste qu'il faut apprécier à sa juste valeur les mecs qui se lèvent 2h avant leur boulot pour aller taper du moche (chose que j'ai faite la première semaine mais que je ne fais pas celle-ci).
La plupart des gens hyper-investis qu'on connait par GC sont des personnes avec femmes/enfants/jobs en plus.

----------


## purEcontact

Et se lever à 2h du matin ne leur procure aucun plaisir, ils ont le même sentiment que lorsqu'ils vont à l'abattoir, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'ils le font...
Je rappel qu'il s'agit d'un jeu vidéo, si vous n'avez aucun plaisir à pratiquer un loisir, remettez-vous sérieusement en question.

J'ai franchement l'impression de lire "Si je sacrifie ma femme et mes gosses, c'est pour vous ! C'est pour que vous ayez votre précieuse récompense !".
Dans ce cas, je le répète, vous avez pas une arme sur la tempe, vous vous mettez une pression tout seul.
A la limite, les seuls qui vont vous mettre la pression, c'est votre femme parce que vous passez plus de temps sur un jeu qu'avec elle et votre patron parce que vous êtes pas aussi productif / rentable que d'habitude.

----------


## Tygra

Personne t'a dit qu'ils l'ont fait pour toi pure, hein.

Je dis que la victoire on la doit grandement à eux. Ils sont volontaires et ce sont très certainement éclatés. 
En plus ils trouveront une grande satisfaction dans le *travail* accompli.  ::trollface:: 

C'est pas parce que ça t'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre que t'es obligé de balancer des "mouais" partout où tu passes.

----------


## Kiyo

> Hmmmmmmmouais.
> 
> La façon dont tu présentes les choses c'est : "Le serveur est devant parce que certains joueurs sacrifient femmes et enfants sur l'autel de la victoire".
> Personnellement, j'ai braqué d'arme sur personne.


Non, la façon dont ils présentent les choses c'est "le match n'est pas si facile qu'il n'y parait, il y a une grosse mobilisation pour avoir ce score là". Nul ne parle de sacrifice pour les autres, ta soif de drama te fait lire ce qui t'arrange  ::|:

----------


## Ptit gras

> ta soif de drama


C'est nouveau ça  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas parce que mon point de vu ne te plaît pas que t'es obligé de revenir à chaque fois sur ce que je dis.
La victoire, on l'a doit à tout ceux qui ont foutu les pieds en RvR à un moment où à un autre et qui ont rempli des objectifs de RvR.
C'est une victoire globale, elle revient autant à ceux qui peuvent prêter main forte pendant 1h ou 2 en plein milieu de l'après midi que ceux qui sont là tout les jours.

En fait, t'as la même réaction que les mecs d'SFR qui crachaient sur les pick ups sous prétexte que c'était des pick up.
Là, tu dénigres indirectement ceux qui se sont peu investis sous prétexte qu'ils se sont pas investi.

Au bout d'un moment, il va falloir arrêter de se lancer des fleurs.
Je le répète, quand un joueur s'investit dans un (mode de) jeu, il sait ce qu'il sacrifie, il sait ce qui l'attend et il sait pourquoi il le fait.
Si le "pourquoi il le fait" c'est "avoir la reconnaissance des autres", il faut qu'il arrête de jouer, ça va être mauvais pour lui.

Et si j'utilise pas de smiley, c'est tout simplement parce que c'est pas un troll, vouloir de la reconnaissance dans un MMO, c'est quelque chose de dangereux (oui, dangereux).




> C'est nouveau ça


En même temps, quand il y a du drama, bizarrement, ton frère et toi, vous êtes pas loin.




> Non, la façon dont ils présentent les choses c'est "le match n'est pas si facile qu'il n'y parait, il y a une grosse mobilisation pour avoir ce score là". Nul ne parle de sacrifice pour les autres, ta soif de drama te fait lire ce qui t'arrange





> Oui enfin bon, ça ne se voit peut-être pas mais y a un paquet de gens qui font de gros efforts et *empiétent sur leur vie normale.*


C'est clair, j'invente ce qui se dit.
Sans déconner, pas plus tard que vendredi dernier, Zepo était invité chez des amis et c'est limite si il s'est pas fait engueuler parce qu'il était en jeu avec nous plutôt qu'être sur la route pour les rejoindre.
Dans tout ce que je dis au dessus, je parle pas spécifiquement de Zepo -ses angoisses, ses craintes, son avenir... (<- ça c'est du troll, z'avez lu, ça se voit)- mais des joueurs qui veulent de la reconnaissance IG : le jour où ce sera une reconnaissance sociale qu'on pourra foutre son CV, je dis pas que je serai du même avis, mais en attendant... bref.

----------


## Ptit gras

> En même temps, quand il y a du drama, bizarrement, ton frère et toi, vous êtes pas loin.


C'est étonnant ça  ::trollface::

----------


## gnouman

Une petite pensée aussi à tout les petits cancéreux qui ce connecte au McM pendant leur chimiot, même s'ils restent assis et que de toute façon ils n'ont rien d'autre à fouttre.

----------


## Tygra

> ...


Mon dieu.



Okay Pure. Merci Pure. Tu as raison Pure. Pardon Pure.

----------


## Zepolak

> Au bout d'un moment, il va falloir arrêter de se lancer des fleurs.
> Je le répète, quand un joueur s'investit dans un (mode de) jeu, il sait ce qu'il sacrifie, il sait ce qui l'attend et il sait pourquoi il le fait.
> Si le "pourquoi il le fait" c'est "avoir la reconnaissance des autres", il faut qu'il arrête de jouer, ça va être mauvais pour lui.
> 
> Et si j'utilise pas de smiley, c'est tout simplement parce que c'est pas un troll, vouloir de la reconnaissance dans un MMO, c'est quelque chose de dangereux (oui, dangereux).


Quels sont d'après toi les moteurs qui poussent les gens à consommer leur temps à organiser des trucs pour les autres ?

Question d'autant plus rhétorique qu'on a tous les deux organisé des machins pour les canards...

L'autre point est celui sur l'effort.

C'est un effort non agréable de s'arracher de mon lit à 5h45, pour rebouter SFR hors de notre tiers mais je ne regrette pas de le faire.

C'est un effort non agréable de s'arracher de son lit à 5h45, pour visiter le temple du Bouddha couché et enchaîner sur de la route derrière mais je n'ai pas regretté de l'avoir fait.

C'est un effort non agréable de s'arracher de son lit à 6h un week-end pour aller dans le froid à la montagne, mais je ne regrette pas de le faire (pour snowboarder).

Bref...

Le fond de l'histoire était juste que même si ça semble "facile" (en regardant à certaines heures notamment), y a des efforts derrière. La reconnaissance ne coûte rien à celui qui la donne. En ce qui me concerne, je m'en fiche éperdûment, mais j'avais le sentiment qu'une telle remarque n'était pas _juste_ pour les autres.
Je pense que ni moi ni gnouman n'avions anticipé un tel débat sur cette question.

----------


## Dka

L'effort c'est pas tant ceux qui karma train dans le bus pour repeindre la map, c'est ceux qui y vont de leurs poche pour payer les upgrades ou les machines de guerre.
L'effort c'est aussi de renoncer à une mer de sac pour monter la garde dans une tour même si tout laisse à penser que l'action est ailleurs.

Bizarrement ceux qui font cet effort c'est toujours les mêmes et des mêmes guildes, doit on en conclure que les gens ayant un certain engagement dans la cause méritent plus que les *CENSORED*  qui foncent sur les sentinelles.  ::rolleyes:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Au vu de la longueur des files l'excuse du temps de jeu n'est pas valable et n'excuse pas de refuser de prendre le scout pendant un tic, enfin, ça c'est mon avis.

  :tired:

----------


## Skiant

> L'effort c'est pas tant ceux qui karma train dans le bus pour repeindre la map, c'est ceux qui y vont de leurs poche pour payer les upgrades ou les machines de guerre.
> L'effort c'est aussi de renoncer à une mer de sac pour monter la garde dans une tour même si tout laisse à penser que l'action est ailleurs.
> 
> Bizarrement ceux qui font cet effort c'est toujours les mêmes et des mêmes guildes, doit on en conclure que les gens ayant un certain engagement dans la cause méritent plus que les chiens galeux qui foncent sur les sentinelles. 
> 
> Au vu de la longueur des files l'excuse du temps de jeu n'est pas valable et n'excuse pas de refuser de prendre le scout pendant un tic, enfin, ça c'est mon avis.


Et ton avis il pue grave, mais merci d'être passé.

----------


## Maximelene

Vous pourriez faire le sacrifice d'attendre la fin de la ligue avant de vous engueuler, quand même.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et ton avis il pue grave, mais merci d'être passé.


Ben justement pas tant que ça. 

À titre perso, je ne trouve pas ça fun de faire du scouting. Franchement, je préférerais plutôt lancer un autre jeu que de rester attentif / faire le refresh des armes / observer & anticiper les mouvements ennemis.

Pourtant, je le fais de temps en temps parce que je pense que l'expérience de jeu sur Vizunah serait nulle à chier si y avait pas de scouts (en fait, on a précisément fait l'expérience de ça pendant l'été) et je pense aussi que partager ce 'fardeau' entre un maximum de gens est la bonne pratique du coup.

Penser global, un peu.

----------


## Maderone

Les chiens galeux qui foncent sur les sentinelles, hun hun. Que de jolis mots. 
Je me sens visé là, je peux le kick de la guilde ? ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est très bien de foncer sur les sentis, comme ça tu la tagues et tu laisses les autres caper pendant que tu suis le lead  ::ninja::

----------


## garmid

Tiens je rebondis sur le sujet pour savoir si il y a qque part un genre de tuto sur les bonnes pratiques du scouting suivant les différents points sur la map. Ici ou sur GC. Car je me suis mis réellement au McM cette semaine et c'est pas vraiment la semaine pour apprendre peinard et vu mon temps de jeu je préfère laisser çà à ceux qui en ont l'habitude. Mais j'aimerais voir toutes les facettes du McM et le scouting en fait partie intégrante.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je me sens visé là, je peux le kick de la guilde ?


Ben non, en tant qu'animateur, t'es un esclave des autres canards de la guilde, donc...  :^_^: 




> Tiens je rebondis sur le sujet pour savoir si il y a qque part un genre de tuto sur les bonnes pratiques du scouting suivant les différents points sur la map. Ici ou sur GC. Car je me suis mis réellement au McM cette semaine et c'est pas vraiment la semaine pour apprendre peinard et vu mon temps de jeu je préfère laisser çà à ceux qui en ont l'habitude. Mais j'aimerais voir toutes les facettes du McM et le scouting en fait partie intégrante.


Je regarde si je trouve ça. Sinon, une petite session avec un ou deux canards expérimenté et tu auras les réponses à ta question. C'est pas spécialement complexe, mais y a un monde entre un scout actif & proactif et un piquet.

----------


## Tygra

Déjà tu peux te proposer en /map pour relver un scout en précisant que tu es débutant, et le mec qui te filera la relève pourra te donner des conseils.

De manière très simple : faire le tour de la structure et refresh les armes de siège (= "utiliser" et sortir de la-dite arme de siège, ça prend une demi seconde, pas besoin de tirer avec).
A ça tu peux ajouter de la semi-escorte de dolyak et du scouting un peu plus actif quand tu vois passer des bus - les suivre un court instant et relayer leurs déplacements/nombres/serveur.

Je te conseille de commencer par une petite tour, ça te fera pas autant de chose à surveiller ou a refresh que sur une garni ou une baie, et tu pourras en général regarder de pas trop loin tes dolyaks.
Si tu te sens l'âme généreuse, tu peux payer les upgrades. Mais là attention, c'est à faire dans un ordre assez précis, qu'il faudrait qu'on te trouve.
Il y a ce genre de tuto sur GC, définitivement.

----------


## garmid

Ok, c'est un début de réponse  ::):  Mais vu qu'on est en semaine 7 de ligue, je verrais çà plus tard quitte à faire doublon avec un scout déjà en place je tenterais la chose. Merci en tout cas pour ces infos.

Ce qui me manque surtout c'est la typo à utiliser pour transmettre les infos sur le chan "Map"
Ex : SFR 20+ Titan mais il faut rajouter quoi d'autre. Ce sont des infos importantes je trouve pour le Commandant et ses officers. Ne faudrait il pas qu'elles soient formatées pour plus de clarté ?

@Zepo : J'avais déjà cherché sur GC, mais je n'avais rien trouvé de tangible  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Identité du groupe, nombre, golems ou non/béliers posés ou non/arme de siège quelconque ou non, direction.
Et là t'as déjà une info claire  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

En donnant l'identité (notamment si c'est un raid guilde), le nombre, la position et l'action faite (posage de béliers, déplacement dans une direction), tu donneras une info plus précise que 90% des gens. 

Y a une seule chose qui annule toute bonne conduite, c'est la situation d'urgence absolue aka rush golem omega :




> garmid dit : GOLEMS OMEGA


_Là t'as limite toute la carte qui s'arrête_




> garmid dit : [Position] [Nombre]


_Le commandant est déjà en train de lâcher son action actuelle_




> garmid dit : [Toutes autres infos]


_Le commandant a déjà TP et il est en train de lire la suite tout en courant_

----------


## Dka

> doit on en conclure que les gens ayant un certain engagement dans la cause méritent plus que les *CENSORED* qui foncent sur les sentinelles.


Je suis désolé pour les gens qui aurais pu être choqué par les termes employés dans mon troll, je retire mon 

Spoiler Alert! 


"les chiens galeux"

 je vais plutôt dire les "les gros daleux qui foncent sur les sentinelles"  :;):

----------


## Hasunay

Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable mais c'est aussi parce que les succès ont été mal fait que les gens font ça, le nombre de sentinelle à prendre est juste insensé.

----------


## Maderone

> Je suis désolé pour les gens qui aurais pu être choqué par les termes employés dans mon troll, je retire mon 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> "les chiens galeux"
> 
>  je vais plutôt dire les "les gros daleux qui foncent sur les sentinelles"


Tous les chi... Euh les joueurs respectueux t'en remercie  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Du coup, en tant que chien galeux, je me sens ostracié... ostracisé.... mis à l'écart !

----------


## gnouman

> L'effort c'est pas tant ceux qui karma train dans le bus pour repeindre la map, c'est ceux qui y vont de leurs poche pour payer les upgrades ou les machines de guerre.
> L'effort c'est aussi de renoncer à une mer de sac pour monter la garde dans une tour même si tout laisse à penser que l'action est ailleurs.
> 
> Bizarrement ceux qui font cet effort c'est toujours les mêmes et des mêmes guildes, doit on en conclure que les gens ayant un certain engagement dans la cause méritent plus que les *CENSORED*  qui foncent sur les sentinelles. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Toi tu devrais relire le principe même d'appartenance a la guilde CPC avant de pondre des tartines de caca.

----------


## garmid

Ok. C'est nettement plus clair maintenant merci pour toutes ces infos  :;): 




> golem omega


 C'est bien ceci un Golem oméga : 


Contrairement au verts qui sont ALPHA, si j'ai bien tout suivi  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Et question tartine de caca, Gnouman est connaisseur  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

@Garmid : l'omega fait des flammes en mode Johnny au Stade de France et tire à distance.

----------


## Zepolak

> Contrairement au verts qui sont ALPHA, si j'ai bien tout suivi


La première chose que je remarque chez un golem oméga, par rapport à un alpha, c'est pas la couleur (en plus elle change encore, je crois, sur un golem de guilde) mais la taille qui est massive !

La forme de la tête/épaule est différente aussi.

----------


## garmid

> Et tire à distance.


 Comme Johnny  ::huh::   ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

Non ça c'est DSK.

----------


## Tygra

La couleur du golem est celle de l'équipe qui le dirige.

Donc quand on est vert, ils sont tous gris au repos, vert en action.
Comme on est bleus... ils sont tous bleus  ::P: asbete:

----------


## Dka

Gnouman, je n'ai pas lu une ligne sur l'insubordination en McM dans la charte, parce que c'est bien de ça dont il est question. Il est bien question d'une minorité qui se mutine et prive les autres des récompenses par la même occasion. 
Alors certains dirons que le succès des sentinelles est infaisable je suis d'accord et d'autant plus en suivant les règles, mais ce comportement est bien antérieur au Meta-Succès et c'est généralisé depuis.
Les groupes de roaming sont une alternative honorable si les règles de bienséance d'un groupe raid ne vous conviennent pas, il ne faut pas que le chacalisme (a.k.a Syndrome de Vil Coyote) devienne la norme.

----------


## Maderone

Le jeu en lui même récompense le joueur pour tuer une sentinelle. Du loot, de l'exp, des pa et du karma...

----------


## olih

Et tuer une senti amene un point au serveur.

----------


## purEcontact

> Gnouman, je n'ai pas lu une ligne sur *l'insubordination en McM* dans la charte, parce que c'est bien de ça dont il est question. Il est bien question d'une minorité qui se mutine et prive les autres des récompenses par la même occasion. 
> Alors certains dirons que le succès des sentinelles est infaisable je suis d'accord et d'autant plus en suivant les règles, mais ce comportement est bien antérieur au Meta-Succès et c'est généralisé depuis.
> Les groupes de roaming sont une alternative honorable si les règles de bienséance d'un groupe raid ne vous conviennent pas, il ne faut pas que le chacalisme (a.k.a Syndrome de Vil Coyote) devienne la norme.





> On vous laisse jouer *comme vous l'entendez* et *personne ne viendra vous demander de compte*, du moment que vous ne pourrissez pas l'expérience des autres (membres de la guilde ou joueurs). 
> Cela implique donc un minimum de savoir vivre. 
> *Si vous êtes du genre à essayer d'imposer votre façon de penser aux autres, vous êtes prié d'aller voir ailleurs*. 
> Nous sommes très nombreux, il faut donc que tout le monde y mette un peu du sien. 
> *Si vous êtes des nôtres, c'est que vous avez accepté de jouer et/ou cohabiter avec TOUS les styles de joueurs : noobs, PGMs, nolifes, casus...*


Il y a des mots que tu comprends pas dans l'énoncé ?

----------


## Zepolak

Dans la guilde, si on pense que quelque chose est juste et/ou bénéfique, il faut convaincre les autres de ce fait.

C'est pas une mince affaire, mais en régle générale, on en sort soi-même grandi puisqu'on a eu à creuser sur ses propres idées.

Ou alors on a argumenté avec un bête mur pendant deux heures...  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


Mais ça apprend le self-control !

----------


## Ptit gras

Ils sont pas tous bêtes les murs  ::trollface::

----------


## Dka

Ne prend pas juste la partie qui t'arrange de la charte pour faire croire que je ne l'ai pas lu.
Lit la phrase dans son ensemble "... du moment que vous ne pourrissez pas l'expérience des autres"
L'expérience des gens en raid est pourri au point de tenter certains de faire pareil.


Remettons les choses dans son contexte je tiens pas a dire que les Hardcore Gamer méritent plus ou quoi je pense que les Scout doivent être salués. 
D'un côté certains font des sacrifices d'autres ne pensent pas aux autres.
A aucun moment je n'ai demandé de compte a personne ni cité personne et encore moins de la guilde.

Dites moi ou l'on n'est plus d'accord avant de me faire la leçon.

----------


## purEcontact

Ta vision du jeu, c'est de faire quelque chose de beau, de structuré, avec des mouvements de raids coordonnées.
Personnellement, je préfère amplement faire du roam à 3-5 plutôt que de jouer à LagWars.
Quelqu'un d'autre va aimer faire du "pvp sauvage" dans les ruines ou sur la map, ça n'apportera rien au serveur (à la limite, les stomp) mais il s'amusera.

Celui qui pourri l'expérience de jeu des autres, c'est pas celui qui va réparer un mur ou qui va taper une sentinelle, c'est celui qui afk comme un c*nnard au spawn ou sur un engin de siège.
Ce mec là, il empêche un autre joueur de rentrer et il pourrit l'expérience des autres, parce qu'un mec afk, il sera toujours 10 fois moins utile qu'un mec qu'une flèche verte.

Le mec qui but une sentinelle que le lead voulait absolument garder en vie pour pas être scout, c'est un noob et comme c'est écrit dans la charte : 



> *Si vous êtes des nôtres, c'est que vous avez accepté de jouer et/ou cohabiter avec TOUS les styles de joueurs : noobs, PGMs, nolifes, casus...*


Maintenant, si ça te gonfle de jouer avec des joueurs qui n'ont pas ta vision "optimisé" du RvR, je pense que des guildes comme War Legend se feront un plaisir de t'intégrer dans ses rangs.

----------


## Hasunay

> Celui qui pourri l'expérience de jeu des autres, c'est pas celui qui va réparer un mur ou qui va taper une sentinelle, c'est celui qui afk comme un c*nnard au spawn ou sur un engin de siège.
> Ce mec là, il empêche un autre joueur de rentrer et il pourrit l'expérience des autres, parce qu'un mec afk, il sera toujours 10 fois moins utile qu'un mec qu'une flèche verte.


D'accord pour la partie sur les afks, je pense qu'on a tous déjà dit ce qu'on pensaient du sujet. Par contre pour la sentinelle je suis désolé mais ça peut potentiellement pourrir l’expérience de jeu des autres, exemple que j'ai beaucoup vu ces derniers jours : on doit défendre un point/rentrer dans le cul d'un bus et là, gros drame, une sentinelle sur le chemin, si le lead ne l'a prend pas en compte (et c'est pas toujours possible) le bus se coupe presque toujours en deux et du coup c'est défaite pour le premier groupe puis pour second qui arrive après la bataille ou alors on s’arrête tous et on perd un point qu'on auraient pu garder. 

Non autant les réparations je vois pas en quoi c'est réellement gênant, autant les senti c'est parfois super rageant !

----------


## Maderone

Bah c'est un objectif comme un autre. Faut penser ses mouvements avec cet obstable. Les sentinelles techniquement, elles sont pas là pour rien. C'est des scouts pnj. Tu veux pas te faire voir par la sentinelle, tu l'évites ! 
Après si elle a des sacs d'or dans ses poches, tu peux pas en vouloir à ton armée de vouloir une partie du butin  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Euh...

Non vous voyez vraiment pas en quoi ça peut être gênant pour autrui, les gens qui vont directement sur les sentinelles alors qu'il est demandé de ne pas le faire ?

----------


## purEcontact

Et vous, vous voyez vraiment pas en quoi ça peut être gênant d'avoir des mecs qui viennent râler alors que t'es en train de jouer tranquillement ?
Franchement, faut se mettre à la place des mecs qui jouent en RvR comme si ils se font une partie de GTA online : ils ont pas envie de se prendre la tête, Anet demande de faire waaatmillions de sentinelles, alors ils le font.
Ça vous plairait si j'étais derrière vous et qu'à chaque fois que vous lancez une stabilité, un cri, une bannière, whatever quand il faut pas, je vous rabache "putain mais c'est pas possible d'être aussi mauvais, tu sais pas jouer, t'es une plaie, dégage du RvR, t'as rien à y faire" ?

Le soucis, c'est que globalement, vous acceptez pas qu'un joueur joue sans trop se soucier de tout le bordel qu'il y a autour.
Bientôt, si c'est pas déjà le cas, certains vont chier dans les bottes de joueurs qui ninja une baie sous prétexte que c'était à piken plutôt qu'à sfr.
Vous voulez jouer entre "joueurs élites qui jouent trop pour le score et la victoire totale, le beau jeu et toutes ces conneries", bah migrez sur un serveur où personne ne va en RvR, le royaume sera tout à vous, pas à se soucier des "pick up" et des "chiens galeux" qui veulent juste s'amuser.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nan mais Pure, faut comprendre ! Là c'est une ligue. C'est dur et fatiguant. C'est une lutte de longue haleine où nous peinons toujours à prendre le dessus sur les autres. On reste d'ailleurs bien rarement premier du match up, nous n'avons jamais gagné avec ne serait-ce qu'un peu d'avance. Même pas sûr que l'on soit premier au final, en fait. Tous ça à cause des égoïstes qui ne pensent qu'aux succès imposés par les actionnaires de Anet.


D'ailleurs voyez le résultat, le même que tous les soirs :













Ah, si jamais,  ::trollface:: , on se calme. Vous êtes tendus comme des crampes.
Je suis un des derniers arrivés dans la guilde, j'entendais qu'il fallait se méfier de SFR, que ça allait être super hardcore, certains me disaient que je devais éviter de rejoindre du McM pour le moment (donc pas faire de McM avant la fin de la ligue), qu'on risquait de me refuser à cause de mon niveau de jeu... Pure m'a invité à visiter le McM, m'a expliqué les bases et ça va, faut pas être ingénieur, surtout sur notre serveur qui aligne encore des groupes de 60+ (80 ce soir) en pleine nuit un soir de semaine. En plus des leads ultra compétents et des scouts qui maîtrisent leur job et des "soldats" de haut niveau. Bref, ça dramatise facilement à mon goût pour quelques personnes qui font des achievements dans des "zones creuses". Le niveau de notre serveur McM face aux autres, c'est limite ennuyant. 

Le point positif c'est que maintenant SFR nous appelle "Vaginal Square". (_source TS GC_)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> source TS GC[/I])


Je pense que c'est justement parce que tu es un nouveau joueur que tu ne peux pas encore comprendre l'importance d'un MU qui risque d'être difficile.
Le MU en cours étant quasiment le plus important de toute la ligue, même si techniquement, nous avons déjà remporté la ligue, l'objectif, c'est le grand schelem. Et montrer à nos adversaires qu'on ne lâche rien.
Le fait d'aligner de gros groupes de joueurs de nuit et durant la journée, c'est assez exceptionnel, et c'est sans aucun doute lié à la ligue en cours.

Par contre, le seul truc qui était à éviter durant ce MU, c'était de venir avec des persos dits "flèche verte" qui tombent comme des mouches à chaque impact et qui sont un sérieux problème.
Une flèche verte qui tombe dans un impact, c'est 5-10 gars en face qui se relèvent.

----------


## Kiyo

Il faut aussi comprendre Pyjama qu'il y a un gros historique avec SFR, il s'en est passé des choses entre Vizu et eux durant l'année écoulée, ce qui explique la grosse mobilisation du moment. D'ailleurs il me semble que c'était pour ça que commencer le mcm à cette période t'avait été déconseillé, pour la difficulté probable d'y entrer et pas pour une question de niveau de jeu, vu que même pour des débutants il y a largement de quoi faire.

Pour le reste, il n'a pas été reproché à des joueurs de chercher à faire leurs succès en général mais de chercher à les faire n'importe quand, même au pire moment et en nuisant à l'effort du groupe juste pour leur gueule. Et encore, il a surtout été dit que ceux qui ont fait ça avaient moins de responsabilités que d'autres ayant joués les objectifs dans la victoire, pas de quoi s'énerver.

----------


## Hasunay

Encore une fois je considère que c'est aussi la faute d'Anet, sérieux les dolyaks et les sentinelles sans faire le "chien galeux" c'est juste impossible.




> Bientôt, si c'est pas déjà le cas, certains vont chier dans les bottes de joueurs qui ninja une baie sous prétexte que c'était à piken plutôt qu'à sfr.
> Vous voulez jouer entre "joueurs élites qui jouent trop pour le score et la victoire totale, le beau jeu et toutes ces conneries", bah migrez sur un serveur où personne ne va en RvR, le royaume sera tout à vous, pas à se soucier des "pick up" et des "chiens galeux" qui veulent juste s'amuser.


Pour l'histoire de ninja Piken c'est presque déjà le cas, un lead c'est fait dézinguer avant-hier entre 6h et 7h parce que le mec voulait pousser un peu Piken. Après je peux comprendre que c'est pas l’intérêt de jouer contre Piken mais faut voir comment les mecs répondent parfois sur le TS.

Par contre je suis pas d'accord avec ta deuxième partie, tu as jamais fais un sport d'équipe ? Bah c'est exactement la même chose on joue en équipe et c'est normal de suivre quelques règles, après si t'as pas envie de suivre les règles c'est simple tu suis pas le bus. 
Je vois pas pourquoi un mec s'amuse à suivre le bus si c'est pour faire n'importe quoi.

----------


## olih

> Encore une fois je considère que c'est aussi la faute d'Anet, sérieux les dolyaks et les sentinelles sans faire le "chien galeux" c'est juste impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour l'histoire de ninja Piken c'est presque déjà le cas, un lead c'est fait dézinguer avant-hier entre 6h et 7h parce que le mec voulait pousser un peu Piken. Après je peux comprendre que c'est pas l’intérêt de jouer contre Piken mais faut voir comment les mecs répondent parfois sur le TS.
> 
> Par contre je suis pas d'accord avec ta deuxième partie, tu as jamais fais un sport d'équipe ? Bah c'est exactement la même chose on joue en équipe et c'est normal de suivre quelques règles, après si t'as pas envie de suivre les règles c'est simple tu suis pas le bus. 
> Je vois pas pourquoi un mec s'amuse à suivre le bus si c'est pour faire n'importe quoi.


Bah les sentinelles, si tu es en bus et un poil prévoyant, tu tag la senti en passant et tu laisses les clampins du fond rester sur le spot pour revendiquer la terre  ::ninja:: 
Dans le même genre, un truc à savoir qui pourrait éviter pas mal de drama :

Dans le cas d'une prise de fort/tour/camp, si vous avez déjà tué un des gardes de la structure, vous pouvez très bien vous tp pour défendre un autre camp/fort/tour pendant que les gens finissent de revendiquer. Vous pouvez aussi sortir du cercle de tag et empecher les ennemis d'entrer pendant que les autres revendique.
* Vous aurez votre xpm (mais pas la banane) tant que vous rester sur la même carte.*
Par contre, détruire une porte/mur ne compte pas pour la prise d'une structure et ça, c'est la lose (genre ninja de colline à la cata, le mur tombe et toi tu crêves pendant que le bus tag  :Emo: ).

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais le soucis c'est justement les clampins qui reste revendiquer la terre  :^_^: , pareil pour la deuxième partie les gens veulent la banane, combien de fois j'ai vu le lead demander d'attendre pour le Lord mais un grosse partie ne l'écoute pas et le vaporise privant ainsi les autres de la récompense.

Après très honnêtement problème de senti, de lord ou de ravit', à titre purement personnel je m'en cogne. Si je vais en wvw c'est absolument pas pour me prendre la tête malgré tout je m'étonne souvent de l’égoïsme des gens.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour faire avancer le débat j'aimerais dire que je suis assez d'accord avec tous les points de vue  ::P: 

Tout d'abord celui de purE, quand quelqu'un joue il fait encore ce qu'il veut. Vizu s'est construit en éduquant et expliquant pourquoi ça pourrait être moins efficace et pas en engueulant les gens. Et si les explications ne l'ont pas convaincu il a tout les droits du monde pour faire ce qui lui plait.
J'aime bien aussi ce que dit Hasunay, si tu t'engages à stick le commander alors pour moi tu as été "convaincu" par ce qu'il te propose et tu essayes de suivre au maximum ce qu'il te dit. Esprit d'équipe ou respect (je sais pas trop comment qualifier ma pensée).

Après globalement faut se détendre comme le dit pyjama. La seule semaine ou la ligue a été difficile c'était la s1 -pendant 3 jours- donc y'a pas matière à se monter le bourrichon. Faites vous des bisoux sur les sentinelles bandes de barbares  ::'(:

----------


## Maderone

> Euh...
> 
> Non vous voyez vraiment pas en quoi ça peut être gênant pour autrui, les gens qui vont directement sur les sentinelles alors qu'il est demandé de ne pas le faire ?


Ah mais si, c'est quelque chose que je comprends parfaitement. Sauf que entre le groupe de "je joue pour le serveur" et celui de "je joue pour moi même" je considère qu'aucun n'a tort ou raison. Vous pouvez pas reprocher aux gens de jouer pour eux quand le jeu récompense individuellement un joueur, surtout pour une action aussi gratuite que de tuer une sentinelle et prendre son point. 

Pareil pour Tatsu, par exemple, y'a que moi que ça choque ce genre de truc ? 




> Par contre, le seul truc qui était à éviter durant ce MU, c'était de venir avec des persos dits "flèche verte" qui tombent comme des mouches à chaque impact et qui sont un sérieux problème.
> Une flèche verte qui tombe dans un impact, c'est 5-10 gars en face qui se relèvent.


Je comprends le point de vue hein. Mais y'a une différence entre demander et imposer. Ou s'énerver parce que les gens font ce qu'ils veulent et jouent comme il l'entendent. Chacun est différent et a ses propres raisons. Et juger tout le monde en les mettant dans le même panier à chaque fois que y'a un truc qui va pas, je ne trouve pas ça acceptable. 

Donc c'est pour ça, vous savez que y'aura forcément des gens pour attaquer les sentinelles. Alors jouez avec, considérez la comme un obstacle, un point à éviter ou autre.

----------


## Tygra

C'est le grand point fort de Vizu, on a toujours sur jouer avec des gens ultra-impliqués et des gens non-impliqués. Contrairement aux autres serveurs qui s'en servent comme excuse pour leur médiocrité.

Il y a beaucoup moins le feu au lac maintenant qu'il y a 7 semaines en plus, donc ouais : détendons-nous.
Les gens sont libres (et le jeu a suffisamment été bien pensé pour éviter toute sorte de grieffing trop gênant)

----------


## Vroum

Par contre n'oubliez l'objectif principal de cette semaine : tenir fort canard ! On est à 5jours 20heures 30minutes !  :Cigare:

----------


## Tigermilk

Et du coup, il se passe quoi à partir de vendredi 19h, la saison 2 commence ou c'est la trêve ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> ...pas de quoi s'énerver.





> Après globalement faut se détendre comme le dit pyjama.


Pendant un moment j'ai cru que l'on pensait que c'était moi le nerveux.  :Emo: 




> Il y a beaucoup moins le feu au lac maintenant qu'il y a 7 semaines en plus, donc ouais : détendons-nous.
> Les gens sont libres (et le jeu a suffisamment été bien pensé pour éviter toute sorte de grieffing trop gênant)


Toujours avec mon avis de nouveau, j'pense aussi que c'est un (voire LE) point fort, clairement. Parfois j'adore m'impliquer à 100% parfois j'ai envie de faire un peu tout et n'importe quoi, pour me divertir, ne pas oublier que ce n'est qu'un simple jeu vidéo. Alors avoir un serveur où l'on a la chance à la fois d'être libre de faire ce que l'on veut, d'être hardcore ou casu, pgm ou noob, et en plus être premier, c'est un peu le serveur grand luxe.

----------


## Kiyo

> Pendant un moment j'ai cru que l'on pensait que c'était moi le nerveux


Bien sur que non Pyjama  :;):

----------


## Dhy

> Et du coup, il se passe quoi à partir de vendredi 19h, la saison 2 commence ou c'est la trêve ?


La seule chose qui importe : l'ouverture du coffre.

----------


## Lanilor

> Et du coup, il se passe quoi à partir de vendredi 19h, la saison 2 commence ou c'est la trêve ?


On aura sans doute le retour du système match up aléatoire comme avant la ligue jusqu'à une éventuelle saison 2.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est ça, fin de saison, retour à "la normale".

----------


## Ptit gras

> La seule chose qui importe : l'ouverture du coffre.


Prépare toi à la déception.

----------


## Tygra

2 blues, 1 green !
Edit : et des bloodstone dust. 183 stacks.

----------


## Maximelene

Et 20 insignes d'honneur.

----------


## Lanilor

Et un bélier ? Même pas un bélier ?  ::cry::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Et un bélier ? Même pas un bélier ?


Non, seulement une baliste supérieure pour faire bien.

----------


## Ptit gras

Supérieure ? On parle d'Anet là  :haha:

----------


## Skiant

Tous les mecs qui veulent jouer serious business et qui conchient sur les mecs en mode détendu du gland feraient bien de se souvenir d'un truc tout con : 

C'est beaucoup plus facile de pourrir votre jeu que celui du casu.

Donc entre deux insultes adressées aux mecs qui jouent pas les objectifs ou qui se jettent sur les sentis comme des chiens galeux, essayer de vous souvenir que si vous faites un peu trop chier un pickup, c'est ultra facile pour lui de basculer du côté obscur et faire n'importe quoi. À lui tout seul il pourra faire chier plusieurs dizaines de mecs qui l'auront un peu trop dénigré, et ça lui fera un bien fou de vous voir rager sur le chan map ou sur les forums.

Donc soyez un peu moins cons, et arrêtez d'imaginer que vous avez automatiquement plus le droit au respect parce que vous, vous jouez pour la victoire du serveur. 
Y'a une palanquée de mecs qui essaient plus ou moins de suivre les commandants de temps en temps et qui pourtant se tapent l'oreille avec une babouche du classement de Vizunah et c'est pas en les insultant que vous allez gagner quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Ptit gras

T'es sur que tu joues avec nous sur Vizu ? J'ai pas vu d'insultes envers le pu depuis la période Railgar en fait.

Je trouve ton ton un peu agressif vu le débat qu'il y a eu  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

Non mais c'est Skiant, là en fait il est gentil et posé  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Waishe Charmido  :B):

----------


## Nessou

Calmez-vous les enfants ! De toute manière demain c'est la fin ! J'espère que vous avez été sages durant toute la League comme ça vous aurez des beaux cadeaux ! Et n'oubliez pas de faire un bisou à tata tromatte pour l'organisation de la fête !

----------


## Ptit gras

Troma qui a encore félicité les CPC ce soir en réunion pour l'event fort canard durant les 7 semaines d'ailleurs.
Vous pouvez être fiers de ce que vous avez montré, vous avez prouvé qu'on est les meilleurs à SimCity  ::trollface::

----------


## Troma

http://www.grandcross.fr/bravo-vizunah/ ... =)

----------


## meiKo

C'est beau 2 serveurs FR dans le top 3  ::wub::

----------


## Bartinoob

Même pas d'éloge à Fort Canard. Sandale !

----------


## Zepolak

> Même pas d'éloge à Fort Canard. Sandale !


Genre  :^_^:

----------


## olih

Par contre maintenant, va falloir réduire sur les buff rvr sinon on est à poil niveau influence dans pas longtemps  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Va falloir économiser pour la saison 2, histoire d'éviter que Over soit la guilde qui tague le plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Akwatik

GG à tous pour ce résultat de la saison 1  ::):

----------


## Skiant

Il est sensé être où le coffre de reward pour les gens qu'ont participé au w3 pendant la saison 1?  :Emo: 

Oh et sinon y'a des guides pour indiquer ce qui est intéressant à chopper en priorité pour les traits ? J'ai 20 points à dépenser là, et vu que je suis presque toujours dans les bus pickups j'voudrais savoir ce qui serait le plus utile.

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

Tu as dû le recevoir en mail dans le jeu, me semble.

----------


## Skiant

Rien reçu, je suppose que le jeu doit compter que je n'ai pas assez participé, scrogneugneu.

----------


## Zepolak

> Rien reçu, je suppose que le jeu doit compter que je n'ai pas assez participé, scrogneugneu.


Moi il était apparu à la première connexion en bas à droite, comme un coffre de succès journalier, et le dolyak d'or était dans le courrier.

Pour les traits, le plus sympa tout en étant pas cher est "Supply Mastery" jusqu'au niveau 4. Tu te retrouves à "générer" du ravitaillement quand tu atteins 0. C'est assez fort. Pour tous les autres traits, y a matière à gros débat.

----------


## doudou1408

> Rien reçu, je suppose que le jeu doit compter que je n'ai pas assez participé, scrogneugneu.


Peut-être que t'es comme moi : Tu as participé mais t'as pas eu le succès.

----------


## Skiant

> Peut-être que t'es comme moi : Tu as participé mais t'as pas eu le succès.


Ouais ça doit être ça. On verra pour la prochaine ligue, je suppose.

----------


## Zepolak

Ils se sont ptêtre dit que donner un coffre sans donner la clé pour l'ouvrir était cruel.
Par contre, je pige pas que vous ayez pas le dolyak d'or... Fallait peut-être jouer lors de la première semaine sur Vizunah ; si c'est ça, c'est un peu moche.

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

Ben faut croire que la communication Anet quant aux prérequis et à la teneur de la récompense ont été bien approximatifs. Moi, le coup du finisher x250, j'accepte toujours pas.

----------


## Ptit gras

Moi ça me gêne pas, le temps de tuer 250 péons on sera en saison 3  :B):

----------


## Hasunay

> Fallait peut-être jouer lors de la première semaine sur Vizunah ; si c'est ça, c'est un peu moche.


Mauvaise piste, j'ai pas pu jouer à cause des files la première semaine et je l'ai eu.

----------


## Sunlight

Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas ici mais si le compte a été crée après le début de la ligue peut être qu'il n'y a eu du coup aucun serveur enregistré comme étant lié aux récompense de compte... Vu que le serveur en question était le dernier avant le commencement.
Mais bon de toute façon pour ce qu'il y a dedans j'aurai préféré une option retour à l'envoyeur histoire de montrer qu'il ne vaut mieux rien donner plutôt que 3 items vert.

----------


## Skiant

3 verts et 250 finishers débiles, sérieux ?  ::XD::

----------


## zornn

> 3 verts et 250 finishers débiles, sérieux ?


Sans dec... Pour la plupart c'était ça et du karma, des parchos de level de la dragonite.... 
Et nous on était 5eme de notre ligues. Y'as une legende urbaine sur la présence de précu.

----------


## Zepolak

Y a un exo dans le lot, donc il peut être précu apparemment. M'enfin quand il l'est pas, ça fait pas grand-chose.

J'ai joué pour la ligue, pas le coffre, mais je me serais probablement épargné le jumping de CBE si j'avions su. Quoique les 10 parchemins d'XP c'est pas mal pour mes pauvres rerolls.

----------


## tibere

Sais plus ou j'ai lu ça sur GC mais un mec pour la saison 1 parlait "d'avoir était mis plus bas que Taire" c'est rudement beau et bien imagé... ;o)

----------


## BubblesWave

On c'est tous fait piétiner quelques fois ..  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Sais plus ou j'ai lu ça sur GC mais un mec pour la saison 1 parlait "d'avoir était mis plus bas que Taire" c'est rudement beau et bien imagé... ;o)


J'ai envie de croire que la faute « à Taire » a été faite exprès, mais vu qu'il y a un foirage monumental sur le participe passé, j'hésite.

----------


## garmid

Oué d'abord c'est qui "Taire" ...  ::):

----------


## Denrix

Sur le site des news d'Anet, ils disent que le dolyak est donné à tous ceux qui ont obtenu le titre de vétéran de la première saison. Donc tant pis pour ceux qui comme moi ont donné pour la ligue (quand je parvenais à rentrer en map) mais qui n'ont pas pu faire leurs 15 succès McM  ::(: 

M'enfin, pas vraiment de regret : je m'attendais à quand même mieux pour une récompense qui a demandé autant d'effort. Même pas un finisher permanent ! Et les cadeaux à coté sont certes sympas mais s'obtiennent facilement en PvE. 
Il y a au moins les 10 levels en parchemin, ca c'est bien !

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Coucou!
Un peu d'accord, 7 semaines de ligue pour ça...
C'est sûr 1,1po, 10parcho de 1lvl (de quoi monter un reroll lvl30 direct avec les parcho anniv), 1 exo, des vertes, 250 stomp...
Mais bon.
On est premier, et la différence par rapport aux autres c'est qu'on a eu 1 exo et des golds et pas eux? -_- et que le dodo ne soit pas le meme (j'en vois 3 types dans l'onglet stomp).
Pour un event de 7 semaines, avec un gros meta succes et le fait de devoir etre premier, je trouve ça un peu léger :/.

----------


## Deblazkez

Et juste le plaisir d'avoir gagner après une longue et éreintante compétition ça vous suffit pas?!? Il vous faut obligatoirement une grosse récompense matérielle à la fin?!?

Pour les J.O de Londres, aucune prime n'était versé aux médaillés olympique Anglais... à méditer

----------


## Zepolak

En fait, c'est toujours un peu pareil : si les devs n'avaient pas parlé de récompense à la fin, ou peu, ou n'en avait tout simplement pas mis, les gens auraient pas râlés.

Ils auraient râlé sur autre chose  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Le plaisir de la victoire, je m'en fous, je suis pas un RvRboy !
Du coup, vu le temps passé pour avoir ce coffre, je me sens légèrement enflé.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Pour les J.O de Londres, aucune prime n'était versé aux médaillés olympique Anglais... à méditer


Euh, c'est bien de prendre la seule exception pour les JO de Londres.
Et c'était justifié par le fait que les athlètes puissent facilement monétiser leur image après avoir remporté une médaille.
Par exemple : USA $25,000 pour l'or, $15,000 pour l'argent et $10,000 pour le bronze.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

+1 aux dernières nouvelles les médailles d'or rapportent des sous  ::): . Mais tu m'as appris quelque chose pour Londres  ::o: .

En soit le concept de la Saison 1 j'ai trouvé ça génial, mais, ça paraît normal que les gagnants souhaitent pouvoir exhiber leur victoire IG non ?  ::): 
Après, vu qu'ils ont parlé de maxi-récompense, et vu qu'ils veulent que toute activité IG soit récompensée, je suis surpris de la récompense au final.
Je crois que c'est surtout le stomp  limité qui je trouve surréaliste...

----------


## Deblazkez

> Euh, c'est bien de prendre la seule exception pour les JO de Londres.
> Et c'était justifié par le fait que les athlètes puissent facilement monétiser leur image après avoir remporté une médaille.
> Par exemple : USA $25,000 pour l'or, $15,000 pour l'argent et $10,000 pour le bronze.


Même si ça reste une exception, avec l'état d'esprit de certain à se plaindre de ce qu'on leur donne ça voudrais dire que aucun athlète anglais n'auraient participer. Quand à monétiser son image cela dépend du sport. 

Quand t'es petit et que tu participe à une compétition tu le fait uniquement parce que l'on t'as promis une friandise à la fin ou parce que t'as le plaisir de gagner.

----------


## Vroum

Pour reprendre ton exemple, ça fait un an qu'on fait des tournois amicaux toutes les semaines. Pour la gagne parce que c'est quand même plus sympa, et qu'en chemin on a construit une chouette équipe avec les potes.

Alors oui quand on t'annonce une super compétition officielle sur 7 semaines _("a major change to World vs. World[...] a brand new concept to the game")_, t'es en droit de t'attendre un semblant de récompense/attention/reconnaissance.
Pas une grosse récompense matérielle non, mais au moins une photo sur le podium, un petit truc festif avec tout le monde, bref quelque chose qui permet de marquer le coup.

Sauf qu'au bout de ces 7 semaines, la seule différence avec les précédents tournois est que la médaille n'est plus en chocolat, mais en plastique jaunâtre.*


*

Spoiler Alert! 


_On a aussi aperçu l'organisateur, venu rapidement une ou deux fois et reparti en comptant les ventes de boissons de la buvette. On lui a parlé de changer quelques règles, d'améliorer les terrains, toussa toussa, il nous a répondu qu'il réfléchissait à introduire de nouvelles couleurs pour les brassards de capitaine..._

----------


## Deblazkez

Là ou ils ont été un peu "chien" c'est qu'ils auraient pût donner un titre spé aux vainqueurs de chaque ligue. Mais je pense qu'il y a des trucs beaucoup plus important à régler que la récompense comme pas de migration possible pendant la saison et l'annonce des ligues aux moment ou elles sont créées, ça aurait évité certains serveurs de faire exprès de perdre des places pour se retrouver dans des ligues ou ils roulaient sur les autres, pas de succès mcm qui ramène des joueurs pve, etc.

----------


## Ptit gras

Vu les récompenses, je pense que leur problème de migration se règle tout seul : y'a pas un gignol qui va lâcher des gemmes pour espérer avoir le coffre de victoire en saison2.

----------


## Deblazkez

Ne sous estimes pas la puissance de la débilité de l'espèce humaine   ::ninja:: 

Je suis curieux d'ailleurs de connaitre le bénef de anet juste avec les gemmes.

----------

